# primari e servitori dello stato



## Lamarimba

Hola

Ahora la canción es del difunto Battiato. _Inneres auge_. Ahí se dice:

Che male c'è a organizzare feste private con delle belle ragazze per allietare *primari* e servitori dello stato?


Se refiere, creo, a aquellas "fiestas" de los tiempos de Berlusconi.

No encuentro una traducción certera para _primari_o aquí, así que no me atrevo a sugerir ninguna. En España se dice que el Rey es el jefe y al mismo tiempo el_ primer servidor_ del Estado. Bueno.

¿Alguna aclaración sobre el término, o sugerencia?


----------



## danieleferrari

Normalmente si usa in ambito sanitario; un primario di un ospedale, quindi un medico specialista che guida una sezione dell'ospedale (o clinica). ¿Encaja? (véase Primario, segunda acepción del sustantivo, no del adjetivo).

P.D. El sustantivo _medico _se suele omitir.

Ho parlato con il (medico) primario, mi ha comunicato che...


----------



## Lamarimba

Si consideramos el estado como un inmenso hospital, sí.

Gracias, Daniele.


Edito.

Me recomiendas que atienda al significado del sustantivo, pero en italiano, como en español, un adjetivo puede hacer funciones de sustantivo, ¿no?


----------



## danieleferrari

Lamarimba said:


> Me recomiendas que atienda al significado del sustantivo, pero en italiano, como en español, un adjetivo puede hacer funciones de sustantivo, ¿no?


Sì, esatto, l'aggettivo assume valore di sostantivo (detto 'aggettivo sostantivato' o 'nominalizzato' Treccani, aggettivo sostantivato):

Il medico è andato al cinema (sostantivo);

Il medico primario è andato al cinema, non il medico di famiglia (_médico de cabecera_) (sostantivo + aggettivo);

Il [Ø] primario è andato... (aggettivo sostantivato).

I cittadini italiani amano la pasta (sostantivo + aggettivo) > [Ø] Gli italiani amano la pasta al pomodoro (aggettivo sostantivato).


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Lamarimba said:


> Si consideramos el estado como un inmenso hospital, sí.


Non credo. Battiato parla di medici veri e propri. Ad esempio qui.


----------



## danieleferrari

Io naturalmente parlavo del sostantivo in sé, perché non conosco l'uso che ne fa Battiato. 

Ringrazio il caro @alfaalfa per il chiarimento.


----------



## Lamarimba

alfaalfa said:


> Battiato parla di medici veri e propri


Tengo que confiar en tí, alfaalfa, pero más allá de la palabra Primari (esta vez con mayúscula, supongo que eso le da categoría de sustantivo), en el enlace que traes no se habla sino de _*indignazione verso i politici*. _

He oído repetidas veces la canción, por si la letra dijera en realidad _*primari servitori*, _sin conjunción entre medias_, _lo cual tendría para mí más sentido. Pero parece que no.

Entonces me resulta extraña esa combinación de médicos y servidores públicos. Era la razón de mis dudas.

Me gusta Battiato.

Muchas gracias a ambos.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> E se ci fossero anche primari nelle 'famose' feste private?


Quizá sea eso.
Cualquier contratiempo médico sería rápidamente solucionado.


----------



## danieleferrari

Lamarimba said:


> Quizá sea eso.
> Cualquier contratiempo médico sería rápidamente solucionado.


Me matas. Pues ni idea, a mí no me invitaron.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> Me matas. Pues ni idea, a mí no me invitaron.


Tendrías que afeitarte un poco y bailar divinamente la rumba.  

O estudiar Medicina.


----------



## violapais

Hola,
Creo que Battiato quería decir precisamente 'primari' en el sentido de médicos. Ambos 'primari y cierto tipo de 'servitori dello stato' tienen dinero de sobra con que pagarse fiestas "de todo tipo". La referencia sería a esta clase de gente, que además de dinero tiene poder (el primario es el médico más importante del hospital en un determinado sector).

Además me parece de entender que Battiato quiera expresar indignación, lo que le sale aún mejor al nombrar dos categorías de personas que tendrían que tener una estatura moral superior (uno por representar a los electores, el otro por ser una figura de referencia para los pacientes y los otros médicos) y de hecho no siempre la tienen.


----------



## Lamarimba

violapais said:


> nombrar dos categorías de personas que tendrían que tener una estatura moral superior (uno por representar a los electores, el otro por ser una figura de referencia para los pacientes y los otros médicos) y de hecho no siempre la tienen.





violapais said:


> el primario es el médico más importante del hospital en un determinado sector


No tenemos en España una palabra tan rotunda para eso. Quizá _Jefe de Servicio_ (de Cardiología, de Oncología, etc.)

Mil gracias


----------



## Azarosa

danieleferrari said:


> Normalmente si usa in ambito sanitario; un primario di un ospedale, quindi un medico specialista che guida una sezione dell'ospedale (o clinica). ¿Encaja? (véase Primario, segunda acepción del sustantivo, no del adjetivo).
> 
> P.D. El sustantivo _medico _se suele omitir.
> 
> Ho parlato con il (medico) primario, mi ha comunicato che...


No pareciera estar usado en ese sentido, caro @danieleferrari; más bien pienso que es una diatriba contra los políticos; entonces tal vez traduciría:  _¿Qué tiene de malo organizar fiestas privadas con muchachas hermosas para animar a los líderes (o dirigentes) y servidores del Estado?_


----------



## Mister Draken

Según el Battaglia: sm. 1. notabile, maggiorente, membro della aristocrazia. 2. che si distingue per erudizione, competenza, abilità, ingengno; assai, illustre, autorevole.

¿Puede ser aunque falte el pronombre personal?


----------



## Azarosa

violapais said:


> Hola,
> Creo que Battiato quería decir precisamente 'primari' en el sentido de médicos. Ambos 'primari y cierto tipo de 'servitori dello stato' tienen dinero de sobra con que pagarse fiestas "de todo tipo". La referencia sería a esta clase de gente, que además de dinero tiene poder (el primario es el médico más importante del hospital en un determinado sector).
> 
> Además me parece de entender que Battiato quiera expresar indignación, lo que le sale aún mejor al nombrar dos categorías de personas que tendrían que tener una estatura moral superior (uno por representar a los electores, el otro por ser una figura de referencia para los pacientes y los otros médicos) y de hecho no siempre la tienen.


Voy a disentir, si se me permite. Sé que _primari_ significa "Jefes de servicio médico", pero voy a refrendar lo que afirmo más arriba: “Inneres Auge” fue compuesto por Battiato y por el filósofo Manlio Sgalambro (colaborador habitual del cantante desde 2005 hasta su muerte, en 2014). El “pretexto” de la pieza, según dijo el compositor en una entrevista concedida a _Il Fatto Quotidiano_, fueron los escándalos de polleras y prostitución de menores en los que se vio envuelto el ex primer ministro italiano, Silvio Berlusconi. Aquí la entrevista completa, y por qué creo lo que creo (y en el fragmento de la OC, tengo la impresión de que la alusión a las bacanales berlusconianas es muy evidente): Intervista a Franco Battiato, requiem per la politica, il cantautore siciliano e i “rincoglioniti” al governo - Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## danieleferrari

La antítesis quedaría mucho mejor en ese contexto, sí. Quizás está hecho adrede para ocultar un poco la indirecta. Desconocía con qué acepción Battiato había empleado el sustantivo, como dije. Lo primero que me viene a la cabeza al oír el nombre es el significado médico, pero evidentemente se amolda al contexto.

Mil gracias por vuestras aportaciones, siempre se aprende algo aquí.

P.D. @Lamarimba  ... Po ná, no hay tutía... ni la carrera en Medicina me vale 🙈.


----------



## lorenzos

Mister Draken said:


> Según el Battaglia: sm. 1. notabile, maggiorente, membro della aristocrazia. 2. che si distingue per erudizione, competenza, abilità, ingengno; assai, illustre, autorevole.
> ¿Puede ser aunque falte el pronombre personal?


Attento! Nell'accezione 1 oggi è desueto e nell'accezione 2 è usato solo come aggettivo: _"professori primari", "primario medico, "maestro primario", "primario personaggio_". Oggi vale solo




vedi anche



Leggendo "_C'erano molti personaggi importanti: politici, industriali, primari e alti prelati_" non ci sono dubbi che si tratta di primari ospedalieri.


----------



## violapais

Azarosa said:


> Voy a disentir, si se me permite. Sé que _primari_ significa "Jefes de servicio médico", pero voy a refrendar lo que afirmo más arriba: “Inneres Auge” fue compuesto por Battiato y por el filósofo Manlio Sgalambro (colaborador habitual del cantante desde 2005 hasta su muerte, en 2014). El “pretexto” de la pieza, según dijo el compositor en una entrevista concedida a _Il Fatto Quotidiano_, fueron los escándalos de polleras y prostitución de menores en los que se vio envuelto el ex primer ministro italiano, Silvio Berlusconi. Aquí la entrevista completa, y por qué creo lo que creo (y en el fragmento de la OC, tengo la impresión de que la alusión a las bacanales berlusconianas es muy evidente): Intervista a Franco Battiato, requiem per la politica, il cantautore siciliano e i “rincoglioniti” al governo - Il Fatto Quotidiano



Buenos dìas @Azarosa. 
Gracias por su aportación. 
Estoy de acuerdo con que podría traducirse por 'líderes", pues de hecho se trata de una clase de líderes con mucho poder.

Considere que los jefes de servicio médico de los hospitales mayores tienen enlaces con los políticos importantes como Berlusconi y a veces los usan para favorecer a sus amigos o familiares o para entrar ellos mismos en política. Algunos están en su sitio, parece, gracias a estos enlaces. 

Berlusconi en particular tiene médicos privados que además son jefes de servicio en sus respectivos hospitales. No es difícil imaginar que puedan haber atendido a sus fiestas.


----------



## Agró

violapais said:


> No es difícil imaginar que puedan haber atendido *acudido *a sus fiestas.


Si me permites.

El caso es que al usar "atender", que es lo que hacen (o deberían hacer) los médicos, te ha quedado un juego de palabras gracioso.


----------



## violapais

Agró said:


> Si me permites.
> 
> El caso es que al usar "atender", que es lo que hacen (o deberían hacer) los médicos, te ha quedado un juego de palabras gracioso.



Gracias, a veces se me olvidan las palabras 😀


----------



## Mister Draken

Y con el verbo "asistir" también cabía el juego de palabras.


----------



## Agró

Mister Draken said:


> Y con el verbo "asistir" también cabía el juego de palabras.


----------

